# Sea Mule tug



## Seafordpete (Sep 5, 2005)

Does anyone have a photo of a 1944 Sea Mule tug? About a dozen recorded in and out of Newhaven regularly late 1944 with RB pennant numbers. Cheers Pete


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Pete.

As you've had no takers yet, I'll offer this small picture from The Times but it's low quality and not very illuminating I'm afraid.

A search of the National Archives of Australia for Sea Mule returns one item:

Title: Unregistered plans and drawings relating to the construction of various small ships (1918-1944)
Barcode: 4328830

Under Item Details:

Folder contains the following:
No 34 Auxiliary Motor Scow - Bollards and fairheads
M R Hornibrook Pty Ltd - Submarine rock drill (1940)
K M Production chart of 80 ton Salvage Barges
No 34 - Smithwork on masts
Life floats patters 17, 18, 19, 20 & 23 - arrangement and details of ration containing double gratings (1941)
10 Men Balsa Float - General arrangement (1941)
M/V Tarneit - Electrical installation (1944)
66' Trawler - General arrangement (1944)
75' Ocean going Tug - General arrangement (1943)
Motor Scow - General arrangement (1918)
Graving dock for capital ships - Garden Island, Sydney (1944)
Detail of Steel Barge (in four sections) (1942)
General arrangement of 106' 6" Barge (1944)
Chrysler *Sea Mule* Marine Tug - Model 5B (1943)


Finally, if you do a search in eBay for "Sea Mule" (select Exact Phrase option), it should return 8 items, all advertisements of WW2 vintage.

regards,
Martin


----------



## Seafordpete (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks Martin, owt better than nowt! I've been down the ebay route and all relate to the Chrysler brochure with a drawing which seems to be all there is on the web too.


----------

